# Moving to Koh Phangan, what to do for work and visa permits?



## KCarderMc (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello,

This is a few years off, but starting my research quite early! We are planning to pick up and leave everything in California, to move to Koh Phangan, as we love it dearly. I am an experienced meeting/event planner and very knowledgeable in catering events. My wife is an Occupational Therapist grad student, but will be licensed in the next year and a half.

We have been reading up on how to obtain work permits, foreign bank accounts, health/life insurance, etc. Just starting out on the research phase before we jump in feet first obviously. And, we'll be traveling to Samui and Phangan for a month next xmas and new year for vacation, and to ask locals what their experiences have been so far. Anyone living there currently who is an expat, perhaps we can meet up and we can pick your brain? 

Is it easy to find hospitality work as a foreigner? Ideally I would like to own a bed and breakfast or a hostel with a pub. Any suggestions for a hopefully-soon to be-American expat??

Thanks and Cheers!

Kerri


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Kerri and welcome to the site. The Thailand page is a bit slow but you should get some replies here.
It's good that you are starting now to investigate your new possible home. Takes time to get it all figured out and things set up for a move of that nature.

From living here in the Philippines for many years, I can tell you that it is much more complicated than you can imagine.

Do be sure to take several trips there before the move to be sure you are locating just the right place. Do not do business for home purchases or even rentals online. Send no payments or even deposits in advance. For financial security and an overall good outcome, do business only when there.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Listen to Jet Lag.
Everything is more difficult to accomplish here, except spending money. Yes, things are much less expensive, but, you'd be amazed at the things you have to pay for.
Just surf this site, and, be cognizant of the date3 of any post. Things change fast here. 
I've been in Phuket for over six years. Good luck.


----------

